# What is your local ballet company(ies) like?



## Albert7

Ballet West, the organization that I work for, is very awesome! We have a wonderful season coming up for 2015-6. What is your local ballet organization(s) like around where you live?


----------



## Couac Addict

The big ones here are Opera Paris, La Ville and National de Chaillot. Those 3 will give about 70+ productions a season to choose from. All are quite good. It's just a matter of you what you prefer. For next season, I'm most looking forward to seeing a new programme that is being performed to Bartok/Beethoven/Schoenberg. http://saison15-16.operadeparis.fr/ballet/anne-teresa-de-keersmaeker-bartokbeethovenschonberg


----------



## Albert7

For me, this next year's performance will be the most exciting for me.

https://www.balletwest.org/events/the-nijinsky-revolution

I have yet to hear or see Jeux live.


----------

